# The new style release listing is very nice!



## fluffykiwi (Jun 11, 2004)

Just thought I'd post my opinion on the new style listing of the releases.
Looks very professional.  Also the extra information takes up very little extra space.

I'd prefer the listing at the top to mention the country and release group but that's just my own preference and nit picking.

Well done, you've made a nice place a bit nicer.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments fluffykiwi! I'm glad to see everyone so far seems to like the new design.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 11, 2004)

I just have to agree with fluffykiwi. The new style of listing the releases is just fantastic, I could not love it enough. Well done, shaun. I hope to see some more great work from you in the future.


----------



## DjFIL (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it looks great.  Only one suggestion... on 1024x756 in IE, the screenshots are now top and bottom... I'd like to see them side by side again, as that takes up less space.  But otherwise... very nice job shaun.


----------



## ziggy:{) (Jun 11, 2004)

looks great shaunj!!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2004)

QUOTE(DjFIL @ Jun 11 2004 said:


> I think it looks great.Â Only one suggestion... on 1024x756 in IE, the screenshots are now top and bottom... I'd like to see them side by side again, as that takes up less space.Â But otherwise... very nice job shaun.


That's a strange resolution... I didn't test it on that one. The lowest it's designed for is 800x600 but the images then go on top of each other, as the old design did. If I force them to sit side by side the whole portal stretches horizontally. I'll take a look, but I don't know if I can do much about it...


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 11, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The lowest it's designed for is 800x600 but the images then go on top of each other, as the old design did. If I force them to sit side by side the whole portal stretches horizontally.



The old design still had them side by side. I run at 1024x768, and they have always been side by side. At the same resolution, they now are on top of each other, taking up quite a bit of space. That's my only complaint. It looks very nice otherwise.

edit: we're just getting resolutions wrong all over the place, huh?


----------



## neveras (Jun 11, 2004)

Great Job, certainly makes things look a million times more professional
Kudos guys

Looks great on 1600x1200 with Firefox


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2004)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Jun 11 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant the old design on a 800x600 resolution.


----------



## Chris6647 (Jun 11, 2004)

I run on 1024x760 and it works like normal....exept.. its much cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well done


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome work shaun! Now lets see a custom design for every release!


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 11, 2004)

whoa... this is nice!

Love the new design... 

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Dais (Jun 11, 2004)

*pointless


----------



## aj1288 (Jun 12, 2004)

looks very classy shaun, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## neveras (Jun 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Jun 11 2004 said:


> *pointless


Your right, there is absolutly no point to your post
Congrats
Have a cookie


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 12, 2004)

yeah looks good. congrats whoever thought pf it


----------



## Chakal (Jun 12, 2004)

Annother great addition to GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jun 12, 2004)

Excellent work shaun, just looks really awesome, great step forwad for GBAtemp!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 12, 2004)

*INTELLIGENT-MODE:* I just stumbled apon the new release format, and I must say it is indeed impressive.

*N00B-MODE:* Duuuude!!!11 [email protected] I$ lkike sOOooooo 1337!!!!111! =-)

*Crazy-Mode:* OOOGALA BOOGALA JOOGALA.......SHMOOGALA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shakespearean-Mode:* Tis indeedeth a fineth pieceth of worketh! Thou art truely gifted! 

*Drunk-Mode:* This guy......you are......this.....what? yur the best frind Ive ever hadn'stuff.....*barf*


----------



## Maks (Jun 13, 2004)

QUOTE(neveras @ Jun 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dais @ Jun 11 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > *pointless
> ...


HOLY CRAP! 

Neveras!

*composes himself*

uh... Hi Nev.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jun 11, 2004)

Just thought I'd post my opinion on the new style listing of the releases.
Looks very professional.  Also the extra information takes up very little extra space.

I'd prefer the listing at the top to mention the country and release group but that's just my own preference and nit picking.

Well done, you've made a nice place a bit nicer.


----------



## Quantum (Jun 16, 2004)

I too think that this new design is very nice.  Just one complaint... on 800x600, the page is stretched horizontally yet the images are still stacked on top of eachother, but when I switch to 1024x768, it's perfect and looks very nice.  The problem is that on 1024x768, everything is very small, since my moniter is not that big.  So can an admin make it back to 800x600 compatible or somehow make an option to switch between the two?  That would really help people like me with not so big moniters...


----------



## Kyoji (Jun 16, 2004)

QUOTE(Quantum @ Jun 16 2004 said:


> I too think that this new design is very nice.Â Just one complaint... on 800x600, the page is stretched horizontally yet the images are still stacked on top of eachother, but when I switch to 1024x768, it's perfect and looks very nice.Â The problem is that on 1024x768, everything is very small, since my moniter is not that big.Â So can an admin make it back to 800x600 compatible or somehow make an option to switch between the two?Â That would really help people like me with not so big moniters...


Bah, keep it small. I had a 800x600 monitor and kept it at 124x768 all the time. Just takes a bit of getting used to


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 16, 2004)

It's not possible for the images to be side by side on 800x600 without a big modification to the portal and the layout.

The old release style stacked the images on top of each other when on 800x600 as well! (Ask djgarf)!.


----------



## KiVan (Jun 16, 2004)

QUOTE(Quantum @ Jun 16 2004 said:


> I too think that this new design is very nice.Â Just one complaint... on 800x600, the page is stretched horizontally yet the images are still stacked on top of eachother, but when I switch to 1024x768, it's perfect and looks very nice.Â The problem is that on 1024x768, everything is very small, since my moniter is not that big.Â So can an admin make it back to 800x600 compatible or somehow make an option to switch between the two?Â That would really help people like me with not so big moniters...


the problem of the strech (and horizonatal bar) should be fixed now.
The problem was caused by games with 6 languages or so... now the languages should auto-stack on each other on low resolutions..

tell me if it works^


----------



## Quantum (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks KiVan, it works wonderfully now.  Keep up the good work!

EDIT:  I just noticed that the comments page for the roms are stretched horizontally as well.  I hope it won't be too hard to fix it...


----------



## KiVan (Jun 16, 2004)

strange i switched my resolution to 800x600 and i dont see any horizontal bar in the comments for releases.... and i dont undersand why there should be one..

what topic are you looking at?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 16, 2004)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Jun 16 2004 said:


> strange i switched my resolution to 800x600 and i dont see any horizontal bar in the comments for releases.... and i dont undersand why there should be one..
> 
> what topic are you looking at?


It was in the Shrek 2 topic, a member made a post with a really long string of words without any spaces which stretched the page... I edited their post already.


----------



## Lily (Jun 18, 2004)

I think the release listing looks great; all the extra information really helps, especially when giving a quick look-see to see if there's something I'd like to play.

Kudos to you, shaunj66 - I'm assuming it was you that made the changes, so good job!


----------

